# It's busy in your area! Open the app and dash now!



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

Goodness, why does DD have to send these notifications constantly? They used to send them via text so you could just mute them, now they send them as push notifications - which you have to leave on to get delivery notices. They send them for tons of different local regions all...day...long. Super annoying


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

They finally figured out everybody has opted out of the texts.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Driving Myself Crazy said:


> Goodness, why does DD have to send these notifications constantly? They used to send them via text so you could just mute them, now they send them as push notifications - which you have to leave on to get delivery notices. They send them for tons of different local regions all...day...long. Super annoying


You can still turn them off. On an iPhone, it's under the Settings/Notifications/Dasher menu. You can turn them off completely, or just mute the sound.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

You can turn them off from the app, as well as ignore the text messages by saving that number as a contact, and setting the notification settings for that contact to silent and minimized.


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

sd1303 said:


> You can still turn them off. On an iPhone, it's under the Settings/Notifications/Dasher menu. You can turn them off completely, or just mute the sound.


The problem is that disables all notifications from the dasher app, including new delivery offers, which I would like to still receive.

I chatted with their support to see if there was a way to tun it off, they said they would disable them for my account, but I am still getting them (shocker).


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Driving Myself Crazy said:


> The problem is that disables all notifications from the dasher app, including new delivery offers, which I would like to still receive.
> 
> I chatted with their support to see if there was a way to tun it off, they said they would disable them for my account, but I am still getting them (shocker).


Correct. You would have to turn notifications back on when you go out if you want them pushed to you.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

The Android app has different categories of notifications that can be individually managed. (On/off/sound/vibrate/popup/etc)


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I stopped receiving texts a long time ago. It wasn't on my end and talking to tech support it wasn't on DD end


----------

